
Bulgur (Cooking wheat like rice) - xk3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulgur
======
baybal2
I like to have spelt from time to time.

I do remember my childhood in early nineties Russia. Spelt was a rare relief
from eating millet for month on end.

The difference of spelt from bulgur is that bulgur is made of hulled grain,
and spelt usually from grains that have naturally thin hull.

What I noticed while living in Canada, is that in North America people eat
very few grains. Even finding plain buckwheat required a trip to "European"
foodstores. But yeah, quinoa and other novelty foods were everywhere.

------
imedadel
Where I live, in Tunisia, Bulgur (called "borghol") is so cheap compared to
rice or oatmeal, which is why I used to eat it while dieting and training.
It's also so easy to make!

------
AstralStorm
Also buckwheat, which is not wheat. Delicious.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kasha](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kasha)

------
buraksarica
The wikipedia article did not mention "çiğ köfte" also a very popular (at
least in Turkey) bulgur snack.

------
apricot13
I add it into my overnight oats gives a different texture.

